# Citracel



## devorahb14 (Jan 13, 2002)

Hi everyone!Anyone had good results with Citracel? It's suppose to have a laxative effect, which also regulates the diarrhea and constipation??


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

Iuse 1/2 citucel tab every nite. I find that more gives me the urge to evacuate too many times a day (incomplete evacuation);


----------



## atrain (Jun 22, 2001)

i see that if you take 3 doses of this supplement you are only gaining 6 grams of soluable fiber a day (2g for each dose) well i could eat a couple pieces of fruit or some flax seeds to get this much. is there something else that is in the mix that helps with a BM, or is it strictly the extra 6 grams of soluable fiber??


----------



## devorahb14 (Jan 13, 2002)

I don't think there is anything mixed with it besides the fiber. i do find it helps a bit, but it gives me an urge to go many times a day, i guess that's called incomplete invacuation like Joan Gregg (above) mentioned. i also find that the sugar-free brand gives alot of gas, it subsided a bit when I changed to the sugar one.


----------



## deirpg (Aug 9, 2001)

I thought that Citrucel wasn't available in Canada. I noticed you're from Montreal - is Citrucil slowly and finally making its way to our country?


----------



## devorahb14 (Jan 13, 2002)

I thought someone might ask that! Actually Citracel is not available here in Canada (maybe in 10 years??). I have family in the U.S. so I asked them to get it for me because I heard it's gentler than Metamucil. The medication Donnatel is also not available here. What's with this country anyway?!?!


----------



## deirpg (Aug 9, 2001)

No kidding teen! And 10 YEARS for Citrucel - you'd think that it was a strong medication or something. I think that's ridiculous. What's the difference between Metamucil and Citrucel? I've heard that it causes less gas, but I thought that with normal use, Metamucil doesn't cause gas. I know that it's supposed to when you start using it, but I thought that over time, that decreases. Stupid ole Canada...


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

They are different fibers.Citrucel is non-fermentable (the bugs in the colon can't eat it) where Psyllium (what is in metamucil and others) is fermentable and can cause gas although many people get used to the increase.For people with IBS, particularly those that do not tolerate normal levels of gas it can be bothersome and in some people the increase in gas does not seem to go away over time.K.


----------



## devorahb14 (Jan 13, 2002)

yes, that's true. i have tried Metamucil and it caused me alot of gas which wouldn't decrease. I now take Citrucel and I find that it gives much less gas and bloating.


----------

